# Carrillo Knives?



## sledhead (Oct 6, 2009)

Found out about these awhile ago- Any info and thoughts would be appreciated. I think I need one but would like to know more. Thanks!


----------



## lsheldon (Oct 15, 2009)

His site is a great place to start, http://www.airkatknives.com/.

Enjoy, Les.



sledhead said:


> Found out about these awhile ago- Any info and thoughts would be appreciated. I think I need one but would like to know more. Thanks!


----------



## sledhead (Oct 24, 2009)

Les, Thanks for the website, I found it shortly after I posted this! Nice site- Looks like I missed some available knives- Maybe I'll see some at the NYCKS.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Nov 15, 2009)

I've owned a few of these before, they are built really tough!


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd like one of those, too. They have wicked looking fixed blades. The folders are da bomb, too.
But 
bernie


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 15, 2009)

I've wanted a Carrillo for years!
I finally scored one in the marketplace a few months ago!:naughty:
Absolutely my favorite knife.

Kimber Custom Crimson Carry II
Carrillo Tripwire #7
Spy 007


----------



## taloong (Dec 13, 2009)

Not saying they are not worth every penny but,:eeksign:$1,200 for a folder! Holy crap. That is if you can find one. Is he still in business? He hasn't had anything in stock for a few months now.

He is without a doubt my favorite designer though. I will need to make 500k to afford some of his knives and not feel like committing sepuko if I lose one.


----------



## strideredc (Dec 14, 2009)

i have always wanted one, i came very close last year...

i have just gone an lashed out $575 on a dauntless strider, for $600-700 i could have got an airkat! whey didn't i think of that at the time


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 14, 2009)

Where's the place to look for one? On the website they are always sold out.


----------



## sledhead (Dec 15, 2009)

A #7 Tripwire like DeFab's just got posted on bladeforums.com under custom for sale. 
Did not see any Carillo's at the NYCKS!  When his present batch gets delivered he will be posting more for sale on his website- I'd keep checking it. Good luck!


----------



## ShortArc (Dec 15, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> Where's the place to look for one? On the website they are always sold out.



Bernie,
Just email Dwaine Carrillo ([email protected]). He is a really nice guy. At the moment he is finishing up a batch of Tripwire II and Tunnel Ratts. They are approx. $750 and $950 for a damascus blade. + Shipping. If the current batch is sold out (which I think it is), get in line for the next batch (a few months) and you will be all set. Demand is high enough that resale should not be a big problem, though I doubt you will.
Cheers,
Willem.


----------



## sledhead (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, 2 days ago there were 6 available on his site. Went to order one tonight and their gone! He who hesitates is lost, they say.:sick2:


----------

